# [xhprof + php 5.4] Comment installer ?

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Comment je fais pour installer xhprof sur mon php 5.4 ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge xhprof ?

----------

## ibasaw

non, il le bloque sur php 5.3, j'ai besoin de php 5.4

----------

## geekounet

Il n'y a pas encore de release de xhprof supportant PHP 5.4, mais tu peux toujours l'installer à la main (ou pondre un ebuild qui va bien) depuis le git, ça fonctionne nickel : https://github.com/facebook/xhprof

----------

## ibasaw

J'ai essayer de le faire a la main à partir de ceci http://michaelsanford.com/compiling-xhprof-for-php-5-4/

lors du make, j'obtiens cette erreur:

```

make

/bin/sh /home/xhprof-master/extension/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/home/xhprof-master/extension -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/home/xhprof-master/extension/include -I/home/xhprof-master/extension/main -I/home/xhprof-master/extension -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php/main -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php/Zend -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php/ext -I/usr/lib64/php5.4/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -g -O2   -c /home/xhprof-master/extension/xhprof.c -o xhprof.lo

/home/xhprof-master/extension/libtool: line 481: CDPATH: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.4, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.4

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make: *** [xhprof.lo] Error 63

```

Je ne sais pas comment  aller plus loin ...

----------

## ibasaw

personne pour m'aiguiller pour faire ca ?

----------

